# pharmacist intern jobs



## desh (Aug 5, 2010)

hi guys i'm from south africa and hope to get my visa within the next few months. according to DIAC my medicals have been finalised and my case officer is now awaiting police clearance. i am a pharmacist and need to undertake an internship. i would like to do so in WA. plz let me know if any positions are available.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

desh said:


> hi guys i'm from south africa and hope to get my visa within the next few months. according to DIAC my medicals have been finalised and my case officer is now awaiting police clearance. i am a pharmacist and need to undertake an internship. i would like to do so in WA. plz let me know if any positions are available.


You might want to check with WA health department re hospital positions or if you're looking for something in the private area, do a search for medical recruiters and the like and see if any have anything listed.


----------

